# Accessories4less Cyber Monday/Black Friday Deals



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just thought I would give you guys a heads up at what AC4L has on tap for the shopping megafest.

Ethereal ESP601 Power manager Reg $79 sale $49.99 save $30! (NO FREE POWER CORDS)
Ethereal SW122 20ft spools of 12 gauge spk. wire Reg $5.99, sale $2.90 save 50% off!

FREE GROUND SHIPPING ON ALL MORDAUNT SHORT SPEAKERS

Focal Chorus 814V towers $729/pr (no free ship). Save $150pr!
Focal Chorus CC814V center $299/ea (no free ship) save $100!
Buy both for $999, save additional $30 plus receive 50ft of IXOS XHS606s speaker wire free as $25 value!

Take 30% off all Acoustic Energy products plus free ground shipping!
Boston Acoustics Soundware XS SE5.1 $199.99 save $80!
Any color Soundware 4.5” speakers $24.99/ea!

Buy ANY HTIB and receive 3 FREE IXOS HDMI Cables (XFT18300) & 30ft 14g Speaker wire (SW14230) and Monster Cable MB400 12ft Subwoofer cable (MCMB400SW12) free of charge! (a $48 value)

Buy any Onkyo receiver and get the wireless adapter for only $17.99! (save $10)
Buy ANY receiver and take 50% off all Ethereal HT/HTB series HDMI cables (save 50%)

SHERWOOD R972 $50 off, plus free ground shipping, and free wood end caps!

Omnimount TV wall mounts $9.99 fixed or $12.99 tilting!
Fusion 3ft optical cables $0.99 (save 50% off)

Take additional 20% off all Monster Cable and IXOS cables (in stock items only) with ANY PURCHASE!

I just got the Ethereal Power Manager 1000 (ESP601) on Saturday and it really is excellent. Some websites sell it for around $300 or more and Amazon is selling for around $130. For $50 it is an outright steal, but I was quite happy at the $79 price. Needless to say. At $50, we are talking about getting a Rack Mountable Power Manager for the price of a Power Strip.

In addition, the deal on the Focal Chorus combo for $1000 is a silly good deal. These are A-Stock Speakers that were originally destined to be sold at Sound Advice. When Tweeter/HiFi Buys/Sound Advice went under, these Speakers were in flux until Mark swooped in and grabbed them. Focal is in my personal top 3 of speaker brands that I am considering for when I change from using Martin Logan. Dynaudio and Thiel are the other two. We are talking about a Focal Front Stage that usually sells for almost $3000 being available for $999. More to that, Focal is rarely if ever available new at anywhere near these discounts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the heads up.

Dan


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

The Focal is a seriously good deal - and should really be considered,
for both music and home theater.


----------

